# Are they warm enough?



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

So my rescue that had 6 babies 6 days ago is doing a wonderful job. All the babies survived and are thriving. They are getting bigger each day and their markings are really starting to come through. I check them once everyday, spot clean the cage, pull the whole litter out, do a fast milk band check and make sure there are no bit wounds or anything wrong w each individual baby. Now for the past two days when I take them out of the cage they are in the best but that are laying on the bottom of the tank (glass part) and the bedding and paper towels and tissue are around them and over them. Babies seem warm to the touch. They seem healthy. Wiggling and eeping but I'm just worried that they r laying on the tank floor and not on breeding or tissue. So when I place the babies back I put the bedding and tissue under them and cover them up for mama. But the next day they are back on the bottom of the tank! so my question is are they warm enough like that? Should I be concerned? I'm hoping mom knows best cuz she seems to want them like that. Lol. I honestly think she's been a mom before. She doesn't look super young and really seems to know what she's doing. 
Also if anyone has a pic of a male baby and a female baby so I can compare mine to so I can see them that would be great. I look at them and I know I have a few of both sex (cuz they look different) just don't have a for sure count of what it is lol. Any help is great here is a pic from a day ago. Didnt get a chance to take pics today. Had a bit more cleaning to do (my big guys cage had to be cleaned today). Thanks 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You can find pictures on sexing them online. Once you find a definite male or female, use that as a guide to judge the others. 

As to bedding, my mama rat did it too. So infuriating. The babies should feel warm to the touch nonetheless. She's trying to keep the nest high so they can't wiggle out and freeze. She may even cover them with bedding. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stubbylove (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes when I check on them they r always all together and 95% of the time they r covered. And they always feel warm to the touch. And 80% of the time she's laying on them or next to them. Which I'm sure her body heat is keeping them warm. I was just so worried with them being on the glass bottom part of the tank lol but that is where she seems to want them. 
I will look up the pics tomorrow and really try and figure out how many boys and how's my girls we have. I'm so glad we had a small litter 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

My rescue mama does that too... I stopped putting paper towels under them, she always moved it. xD Once you find a definite boy and girl, it's easy to sex them! I found it easiest to compare them side by side until I found two that looked different, and then it was pretty obvious what the males looked like and they were easy to sex xD


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

If you want to keep them nice and warm, especially since it's getting cold out you can use what I used for my 10 day old Toast. I had a mini repti-therma pad set up under his baby tank. I kept the lid open so the heat could escape and I would turn it on for a few hours and turn it back off for a few hours so it would keep warm, but not too hot. I also wrapped it in a towel.


----------

